# For All Of You Getting A Chacoan In 2008



## Swtbrat (Dec 29, 2007)

I got a picture today of Blizzard <who is still with me> and Bruiser.
Both are male,both are Varnyard stock and both were born in July,2007.
Do you see any difference? :lol: 








Brat!


----------



## mdmtmm (Dec 29, 2007)

That thing is huge compared to the other one. Nice Tegu's


----------



## Mike (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW. I need one of those.....


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 29, 2007)

Did they both hibernate?


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 29, 2007)

Neither has hibernated,they have slowed down and don't eat as much and sleep more but neither has gone away.They both come out and bask and poop everyday still.
My other two are hibernating though.

Teguboy77 has a Red from the same batch as I do and his is the same size as mine.

Brat!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm so stoked! I can't wait to get my lil boy from Bobby!!


----------



## Lexi (Dec 29, 2007)

i want one !!!! but i dont have a paypal  or a credit card..or a bank acount lol..


----------



## greentriple (Dec 29, 2007)

What are their lengths?


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 30, 2007)

As of today the Chacoan is 32" long and the Red is 19" long.

Brat!


----------



## greentriple (Dec 30, 2007)

Very cool.

I have what I believe to be a regular B&W from Agama (or so I'm told) who is no more than 5 months old and is nearly 26". He does have some chacoan characteristics, like a V under his jaw, but not much else. He's just a big boy. But he's also not hibernating, but has slowed down quite a bit as it's even cold here in Sunny San Diego.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 30, 2007)

That is a pretty nice size for a B&W at 5 months I would think.

Can we see a picture of your guy?

If you could put something in the pic as a size comparison it might help to see how big he is.I see lots of people use a soda can.

Brat!


----------



## greentriple (Dec 30, 2007)

He's in his hide most of the day, but if he comes out I'll try and get a pic with a soda can or something to compare him to.


----------



## greentriple (Dec 30, 2007)

Here he is about 2 weeks ago, the plate is 8"X8".


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice greentriple and a good size too.
Looks healthy and happy. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## nat (Dec 30, 2007)

very nice. oh how I want one. tease!


----------



## shabazz (Dec 30, 2007)

wow he is really nice and extreme. i cant wait for bobby to send me mines


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jan 16, 2008)

That's awesome! i want one soooo bad....


----------



## olympus (Jan 16, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talkin bout' :fiwo


----------

